# Gradient Source



## Exeldro (Jan 1, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Gradient Source - Gradient Source for OBS studio



> Gradient Source for OBS studio
> View attachment 65290



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 2, 2021)

Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> fix not always rendering correct size



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 5, 2021)

Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add rotation
> add midpoint



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 3, 2021)

Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> add sRGB option
> fix midpoint calculation
> OBS version 27 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kamelot (Jun 27, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Gradient Source - Gradient Source for OBS studio
> 
> ...


Hi Exeldro, great plugin!! Love it. Do you think you can add an option for a 3rd color?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 28, 2021)

@Kamelot what would the function of the 3rd color be?


----------



## Kamelot (Jun 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Kamelot what would the function of the 3rd color be?


Be able to have same color at top and bottom and a darker one in center (for example), so the source looks like more "rounded". If it's possible, to have it in option because it's not all the time that we'll need 3 colors.

Like on the exemple, I'd like to have light grey at top and bottom and darker grey in the center


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> add support for gradient in multiple steps
> View attachment 78593



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Imaginewizard (Sep 22, 2022)

@Exeldro : Is Gradient Source OBS 28 compatible please?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 22, 2022)

@Imaginewizard Gradient Source is OBS version 28 compatible


----------



## lcalder (Sep 29, 2022)

I tried gradient source on a new install of OBS 28.2 on Macbook Pro M1X (apple silicon) MacOs Monterey 12.5.1.
The installer puts the gradient source folder in /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins
Upon Launching OBS the gradient source option doesn't show like it did for OBS 27. 

Most of the OBS 28 plugins are now installing into /Users/ludwig/Library/Application Support/obs-studio
I tried copying the gradient source installation folder with the /bin and /data into the that folder but no joy. Also doesn't work when placing them inside the OBS.app/Contents/Plugins folder.
Please help.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 29, 2022)

@lcalder apple silicon support is not added to this plugin yet


----------



## lcalder (Sep 30, 2022)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## AKASGaming (Nov 27, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @lcalder apple silicon support is not added to this plugin yet


But you are working on it though?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 27, 2022)

Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AKASGaming (Nov 27, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Gradient Source with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.1
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! It works grreat!


----------



## jegadk (Dec 11, 2022)

And option to choose rounded corners an how much rounded, the it can be christmas this year too ;-)


----------

